# Great Divide Rider's Bike, Gear Stolen after 2500 miles



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclist's journey cut short in Santa Fe :bluefrown:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

damn, that sucks and so close to the finish.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

big bummer! i would have ran after the dude!


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

I would have taken my bike inside kmart with me, what are they going to do ask me to leave?


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I've been asked to leave Target. Haven't been back since and don't plan on going back.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Plenty of other stores around, and I've seen weirder **** inside Wal-Mart than someone with a bike.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

That sucks... I've also been refused to enter with my bike in a few stores (like FutureShop/BestBuy or even the library) and most of them won't make a penny with me. Not to start any debate on who lock their bikes, but I feel like the business in town don't realize how much better they would do with proper customer care... I mean they all offer parking for you car, handicap access, etc, but they still treat your bike like if it was a skateboard and not your actual commuter/transportation mean. How hard is it to offer safe and secure bike parking for a big store like K-mart ? And even more, how come people steal bikes nowadays ? K-mart sells cheap ones for $50 lol, no need to steal one


----------



## FireCop (Aug 3, 2012)

Frickin' thieves........scum of the earth!


----------



## KyleLyons35 (Jul 11, 2010)

Saw the guy riding off and didnt catch him...? He must have been beat tired! because i don't think everyone is going to know how to use the old index shifters and get up to good speed with 30+ lbs of gear on the bike. 

Too bad


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: A good samaritan chased down the thief and recovered the bike. Divide rider should have it back tomorrow. Love a happy ending.

Travelling cyclist stolen bike recovered


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the update - good news!


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Was a quick recovery too, the guy was probably on his way to pawn the bike and gear when he got spotted.

Only change will come when people start doing the right thing. One small thing at a time


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome. I'm glad he got his bike back. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

veloborealis said:


> Update: A good samaritan chased down the thief and recovered the bike. Divide rider should have it back tomorrow. Love a happy ending.
> 
> Travelling cyclist stolen bike recovered


Wow, that's a great ending. I hope that local riders have filled Ismael Mena's fridge with fresh beer!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Way to go Ismael! And a little redemption for New Mexicans, too. That was a crappy story that ended well. Just sorry his ride was cut short...


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

It happens everywhere. A few years ago when I was walking the beat in downtown Calgary I saw two guys trying to steal the bags off the motorcycle of a fella riding around the world. Ended up in a foot chase and catching the guys under the Calgary tower. 

The guy had his life in the bags and he was approximately 3 weeks from finishing the trip. He was in tears he was so grateful. We locked his bike up in the Calgary Police Association lot overnight while he stayed in a hotel. We still keep in touch by email.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

thesilversurfer said:


> It happens everywhere. A few years ago when I was walking the beat in downtown Calgary I saw two guys trying to steal the bags off the motorcycle of a fella riding around the world. Ended up in a foot chase and catching the guys under the Calgary tower.
> 
> The guy had his life in the bags and he was approximately 3 weeks from finishing the trip. He was in tears he was so grateful. We locked his bike up in the Calgary Police Association lot overnight while he stayed in a hotel. We still keep in touch by email.


There should be a medal for efforts like that:thumbsup:!


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Man. I'm not an adventure rider (yet!) but the few times I take my bike into stores and fast food places I don't ask for permission, I don't apologize, and if they don't let me bring it in I get reallly snotty and uncivil and demand to speak to the manager. 

About the only time in my life I am anything other than polite. I don't carry a huge lock if I even carry one and I'm not going to tempt the local meth addicts with an easy twenty-dollar pawn.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Ailuropoda said:


> ... I'm not going to tempt the local meth addicts with an easy twenty-dollar pawn.


Meth - the true scum of the earth.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

It sucks a lot that he lost is bike but also amazing that someone chased down the thief and got his bike back. The world takes away and the world gives back.... or something like that.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Ailuropoda said:


> Man. I'm not an adventure rider (yet!) but the few times I take my bike into stores and fast food places I don't ask for permission, I don't apologize, and if they don't let me bring it in I get reallly snotty and uncivil and demand to speak to the manager.
> 
> About the only time in my life I am anything other than polite. I don't carry a huge lock if I even carry one and I'm not going to tempt the local meth addicts with an easy twenty-dollar pawn.


Really, you don't carry locks and demand that an establishment store your bikes? If they don't, then what? You ride back home an boycott the business. What's wrong with using a couple quality U-Locks and cables? I mean If you have to spend the night some place, park it inside the hotel room but I don't understand boycotting every store that doesn't allow us to store our bikes inside.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Way to go random person with love of bikes! This story is a true bummer, however the ending is great!


----------

